# Has anyone tried this? (Flea/tic herbal defense)



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Only Natural Pet Herbal Defense Squeeze-On Dog Flea Control Treatment


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have been using the spray and it seems to do a pretty good job. just have to spray a few times a week to make sure they are covered. i am sure the squeeze on would be just as good, although wouldn't hurt to buy the spray to do the whole body. its pretty strong smelling stuff, a pleasant spicy odor though.........


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You could always use the Geranium oil and peppermint oil pure. 

I use neem oil either in olive oil and rubbed on every week or mixed with warm water and a drop of washing up liquid and sprayed on. It works really well.

It is good for the skin and hair, anti fungal/bacterial/viral.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I use neem oil too and so far have had good results but it's also been pretty cold here. Come spring I will probably need to add something. I saw this tag but it seems too good to be true! Anyone try it?

Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

E.Hatch said:


> Thanks for the responses. I use neem oil too and so far have had good results but it's also been pretty cold here. Come spring I will probably need to add something. I saw this tag but it seems too good to be true! Anyone try it?
> 
> Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats


Yes, I use it along with this one: TickLess Pet Ultrasonic Tick & Flea Repellent Device Pendant for Dogs & Cats (this one lasts for 1 year and can't go in water). So they have 2 tags on.

The thing with the tags are that you have to put them on *BEFORE* they get fleas or ticks, otherwise, they won't work. 

No fleas, and only 1 tick this season! YEAH!:laugh:

I also use essential oils and raw garlic during bug season!

You can get good grade Essential Oils at: Geranium, Pure Organic Essential Oil, A Potent Antibacterial and Antifungal Oil If they are cheaply made (due to different distillation methods), they won't have the effect.

Moms


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Which type of geranium oil do you use, there's a few different kinds on that site. How do you apply? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Geranium Essential Oil: Geranium, Pure Organic Essential Oil, A Potent Antibacterial and Antifungal Oil 
There are 2 ways to apply. I use both.
1. Recipe: 10-25 drops of Rose Geranium Essential Oil (or whichever one or two you choose) mixed with 2 Tablespoons of Sweet Almond Oil. The Almond Oil is used as the “carrier” oil to dilute the essential oil before application. For quality, buy _cold pressed _or _cold expeller pressed Sweet Almond Oil_. Aromatherapy Carrier Oils, Cold Pressed and Organic Using a funnel, place oils in a dropper bottle. You can obtain these bottles with dropper's from the company that you purchase the Essential Oils from. Cobalt Blue Glass Bottles with Eye Dropper and Screw Caps
"Used to store and dispense larger amounts of essential oils and blends. Includes glass dropper with rubber top."
Apply in areas down center of their back, just as you would the commercial brand such as Advantix. Dot the mixture lightly on to the tips of dog’s ears and the top of the head, but *not* close to eyes. Make sure you test a small spot on your dogs’ skin (for sensitivities) before committing to the whole application. Repeat when aroma disappears or if they swim or get bathed. 
2. _*SPRITZ:*_ Mix 20 drops of your choice of Essential Oils with 2 cups of spring or distilled water in a spray bottle, using a funnel. You can use this along with the mix above. Keep out of sun and away from heat. You can choose one or more essential oils to make up your own individualized potion! It is even a great idea to make up two spray bottles with different Essential Oils in each one and use alternately to keep the bugs away! Spritz on daily if needed. Don’t forget that you can use these on yourself too instead of the “deet”!
Here are other good oils to choose:


Catnip (not CatMINT)
Lemon Eucalyptus
Rosemary
Tea Tree
Sweet Orange
Eucalyptus
Eucalyptus ******** or Eucalyptus globules
Citronella
Yarrow
Pine Needle
Niaouli
Peppermint
Let me know if you need any more info.
Moms


----------

